# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Netgear 612

## SERG6343

Помогите с настройкой под клиент DC+. Пользуюсь Apex (если надо). Напрямую от провайдера скорость скачки с хабов 11Mb , поставил роутер Wi-Fi- скорость упала до 1Mb. порты перебросил. Пропускная способность у роутера 54Mb. Сеть (ясен пень) защищена (запоролена, халявщиков нет), сигнал, есесно, полный. Почему скорость так упала ? Если имеются ответы типа, "перепрошей ПО роутера" , то хоть объясните, а ещё лучше в картинках т.к. меню у этого роутера (по меньшей мере) не детское, в отличии от того же D-Linkа. Зараннее благодарен.

----------


## Bakero

Сам бьюсь с этой хренью уже неделю, в техподдержке подсказали что надо прописать маршруты, прописал - ничего не изменилось, кто-нибудь может что-нибудь подсказать?

----------

